# Lame winter in CO?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know about anyone else but is it me or has the winter here in Colorado(front range) just been super crappy conditions? I've had the 3 mountain/gold medal pass and I honestly feel like Ive wasted my money this year. I know its nobody's fault, it just sucks and I cant believe how little snow we have received this year


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea no doubt. i wish we could have a repeat of '06!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

seemed to all dump at the start of the year... there's still time, it's only march!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

go figure, the day after I post this we are supposed to get a huge storm. finally!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

That looks like a fun glade. What mountain is that?

It's getting sad around here now, last glade run I did was Okemo, and it was an ice sheet. Ice sheet + tree run= pants shitting terror as opposed to fun.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

stunterguy said:


> go figure, the day after I post this we are supposed to get a huge storm. finally!


you should post again next wednesday so that it snows again next weekend, you good luck charm you!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know what you're bitching about. It's been an average season in CO. Take what you can get, no fresh snow go ride park, go learn to ride switch, go party at the beach at the basin. All I know is I'm 92 days into the season and it hasn't been that bad. 

As far as the east getting it for the next 2 to 3 years I highly doubt that.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

apparently the metro areas surrounding denver are supposed to get up to 15" of snow tomorrow morning through monday morning. and up to 2' for the foothills and front range. i'll believe that when i see it...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bust out the 4wheel drive and the tow rope and get out there and do some urban riding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This has by no means been a crappy winter. I've had several fantastic days in bounds and more than that in the backcountry. 

Vail Pass March 9th, easily over a foot.
















Berthoud Pass March 14th
































Hell Grizzly Gulch last weekend was pretty much West Coast powder last Saturday.








Sorry, but conditions have been just fine. You're not doing it right.

Though I am fine with more people having that attitude, makes the drive that much easier.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, to OP.

Appreciate what you have dude, because it gets MUCH worse.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, it's called Kans*ASS* and Nebr*ASS*ka...


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

KC you riding tomorrow(friday) ??

Mr.Right we need to hit <3land tomorrow !!!! 
I mite have another buddy with me & DOC Green's work needs to close !!


I bet MJ is gonna be epic.... mmmmhmmmm 40 gate trees*drool*

OMG I'm sooo stoked !!! w000t !!



ETA: sorry MPD ... KC's pics pwn your icecoast steeze. :laugh:


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

My fav pictures you post KC... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Do you have a high res versions ? 
They would make a great wallpaper/desktop images for work.



killclimbz said:


>


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll be in Vail in 2 weeks. I hope it stays as "lame" as it appears to be right now. FWIW it's going to be 60 degrees at my local hill on Sunday, but I plan to be there anyway.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> My fav pictures you post KC... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have a high res versions ?
> They would make a great wallpaper/desktop images for work.


Oh yeah I have the high res versions seeing as how I took those particular shots. It's on my slide show for sure.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

fuck me. took me 3 hours to get from commerce shity all the way to bowles and c470 when i got off of work.. urban riding like a mofo.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hey how have u been??
> 
> Now Brett:If u honestly think I throw the Ace of Spade out on the first round not so fast:laugh:


This is your Ace of Spades?

Bummer all I have are these lowly two of clubs...









Really?

:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

November? November was already deeper than your base all season... 145" for the year? We had 48" before December. Cody was had to snorkel in Butler Gulch








Although that was November 30th. That is when the snow started and it didn't stop until the first week of March. In fact so much snow so often that I wasn't able to get pictures until January 3rd because of the lousy light. Even then the light wasn't good, but if you can huck your meat the snowpack ain't thin.








I have no idea where you get the idea that it was "bad" out here. Anything but bad. Just not as consistent as the previous four years. Yeah November was pretty much a best until the end. Then again our season goes until June for resorts, longer if you are really hardcore and want to bc it in the alpine. I'll be done sometime in May. Last year the last powder day was May 9th. At least the last one I got. 








and it was puking and not very good for trip reports. I am making an effort to post up better quality pics. As many sunny days as we get, we get an awful lot of bad weather too, thats makes for poor photos. 

Regardless the snow pack in Colorado was above average until 5 days ago. It dipped to 98% of normal. Warm weather and no snow for almost four weeks will do that. As of this week most places have received over 30" of snow and it's still going on. Utah is probably rocking more. More snow is likely on the way middle of next week after a brief one or two day break. Mountains are still open, powder days are still happening. We are above average again, just like that.

295" and counting at Winterpark, throw another 80" on top of that for Berthoud Pass. No shortage of snow. It's just "average". I'll gladly take average.


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I have no pictures because its been snowing too hard to risk taking out the camera but I have had 3 of my best pow days EVER in the last 4 days. 

My legs are toast, I got lazy and let the front of my board dive under today causing a double cartwheel. While upside down I was thinking "this is gonna hurt" I got up giggle like a 6 year old because it didn't hurt a bit, just some snow down my back

If 10" followed by 16" followed by .....I don't know what it was today thigh deep in most places.. is average I'll take average every year. I think this year hasn't been typical but total snow is pretty close to average.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MPD get your facts straight. I had some killer pow days in November and December. I rode crappy Western NY it's flat, tiny, and nothing is Epic about it. This is how it went down when I came back to NY. Take a "high speed quad" that still took 15 minutes to get up 750 vertical drop. Get off skate across crappy ice, put on good song, get to the bottom before lyrics have even started and then repeat. 

Today was knee to waist deep at the Basin. Tomorrow it's AK rocket time. Everything should be filled back in and I'm going to slay it.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

well... whats that saying, no friends on a POW day... 


Never heard truer words.

My budy who I took today of to ride with has to work(he is not a member here but we'll call him c.murder), Doc Green has patients to see & apointments to keep & Mr. R is MIA, KC is performing upgrades on the tashma hall. :laugh::dunno:

ETA> Cody is the ace up KC's sleeve!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Everyone in CO was just spoiled the last 2 seasons with some killer above average snowfall in the mountains. Even though last weekend was nearly 60 degrees, I had a great time spring riding. Sure, you had to stick to the groomers before 11am, but after that, the snow was soft and the sun was shining...And most importantly, there's still another 2 months of riding left in the season. Even longer if you're willing to earn your turns.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ Definitely true. After being out here for 19 years, I've seen a lot of different seasons. There is really only one that I would call crap. That is a good track record. Colorado may not get the most snowfall, but it's one of the most reliable spots there are.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Like those pics MPD, but.........

Kill is the GOAT of this picture bidnezz!!! 

Granted, he has a somewhat larger palette...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Avran.. the fact is western NY is always crappy compared to the city that for the last seven years straight won the golden goose award:laugh: Buffalo only got 90 inches and 24 of it fell early. Syracuse on the other hand...well you would actually have to come and ride here to know.
> 
> I agree Ellicottville is flat tiny expensive and non epic. If u look at my photos where I have brought people from outside clearly...it was epic this year
> 
> ...


 What city are you talking about. You make no sense. Lay off the bong rips before posting. 



Gnarly said:


> Everyone in CO was just spoiled the last 2 seasons with some killer above average snowfall in the mountains. Even though last weekend was nearly 60 degrees, I had a great time spring riding. Sure, you had to stick to the groomers before 11am, but after that, the snow was soft and the sun was shining...And most importantly, there's still another 2 months of riding left in the season. Even longer if you're willing to earn your turns.


 Last 2 seasons? Did I miss something here last season was good seasons before that was average.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

EL were you at LL today ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish I was up there, instead I was at A basin throwing my carcass on to mounds of rocks.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it's been a good winter aside from having to work more than last year thus missing more pay days. Last year we got killed in January and February and had the exact same dry spell through march. Thursday march 26th at Loveland we were easily burning up knee to thigh high powder on lift 4. Tuesday march 24th we had 1-2 feet everywhere we looked. Last year at the end of April we got killed at Loveland with a good 2 foot dump. March is just sometimes a wierd month. Also don't forget that our seasons are still 2-4 months longer than a LOT of places, even on a bad year so we don't really have much to complain about.

MPD please quit posting the same pictures over and over and over and over, we know you had powder at your Jay Peak meet last year and this year, and have seen your pictures a million times. They don't need to be beaten to death in a Colorado thread too, no offense just sick of looking at em again and again and again and again and again and again :dunno:


----------

